# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Q, genderless voice, created to end gender bias in AI assistants

## Airicist

Contributors:

Copenhagen Pride

Virtue

Equal AI

Koalition Interactive 

Website - genderlessvoice.com

twitter.com/genderlessvoice

instagram.com/genderlessvoice

----------


## Airicist

Q genderless voice

Published on Mar 11, 2019




> VICE Media creates genderless AI voice assistant 'Q' to tackle bias and stereotype.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hear what a genderless AI voice sounds like—and consider why it matters"

by Lila MacLellan
March 22, 2019

----------

